# FOR SALE: 1969 Schwinn Run-a-bout



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm selling off one of the bikes in my collection. It is 1969 Schwinn Run-a-bout. The bike is in overall good condition and I'm looking to get at least $400. Which is a solid price for a vintage bike in this shape.

The serial number is CE45241 and I'm located in Phoenix,AZ. 










Let me know. 

-Carlos


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Any chips or rust? Got closeup pics of the frame?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12692427
> *Any chips or rust?  Got closeup pics of the frame?
> *


The bike is an original AZ bike, purchased in Mesa new. 










I bought it from the original owners several years ago and still in its original condition. Not a repaint or any new or redone parts. 

The only thing I've had done to the bike, is changed out one of the tubes and had the gear cord/wire replaced at Ehrhardt's Schwinn in Tempe.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Trade for some TNT parts? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice bike! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2009, 01:43 PM~12692631
> *Trade for some TNT parts? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Not really into bikes anymore. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Another day, another potential customer. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm opening it to trade offers now. 

So if you got anything interesting you might want to trade. Let me know.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

DOING SOME CLEANING

****For Sale****

These magazines/programs were put out by the city of Scottsdale, AZ for an art exhibit that was called Radical Mod on March 20, 2008. The magazine/program was produced in limited quantities and only made available the day of the actual event. 

The magazine/program contains 60 color pages of photographs and interviews of some of the exhibitors with either their car or lowrider bike. 


















I'm selling the few I have left for $15 each*, which includes shipping with a delivery confirmation number. The overall condition of these magazines is excellent, so you won't be disappointed. 

PM for PayPal info.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

This should have already been sold.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

For some reason I still have this....so now I'm open to offers or trades for things of similar value. 

People that might have a 80-90's GT Performer, will have priority in trade considerations.  

Something like this would be cool.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

*OVER 20+ YEARS OF MAGAZINES</span>
*
I want to put this out there and test the waters. I'm open to selling the complete collection or trading for something of equal value. Here is the list of what I got. 

*Lowrider Magazines*

1988 - **complete**
1989 - **complete**
1990 - **complete**
1991 - **complete**
1992 - **complete**
1993 - **complete**
1994 - **complete**
1995 - **complete**
1996 - **complete**
1997 - **complete**
1998 - **complete**
1999 - missing set	
2000 - **complete**
2001 - missing issues: 1,12
2002 - **complete**
2003 - missing issues: 1,11
2004 - **complete**
2005 - **complete**
2006 - missing issue: 3
2007 - missing issues: 6,7,8,9,10,11,12
2008 - missing issues: 6,10
2009 - UP TO DATE

*Extra Lowrider Magazines:*

1989 - 3
1990 - 4,11
1990-1991 - 12-1
1991 - 10
1992 - 2,3
1994 - 9
1995 - 2
1997 - 1,10
2000 - 4,6,9,10,11
2004 - 10,12
2005 - 5
2006 - 6
2007 - 4

_<span style=\'color:red\'>(***numbers denote month***) _

*Lowrider Magazine Calendars:*

1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2008

*Lowrider Bicycle*

1993 - PREMIERE ISSUE

*Other Lowrider related Magazines:*

BLVD: issue: 6
CRUISING CUSTOMS: issues: 1,2,4,5
IMPALAS - **complete**
LAID - **complete**
LOCOMPANY: issues: 11,12
ORLIES - '91-1,2,3,6,9,10 ; '92-4,6,7,8,11 ; '00-1 ; '02-1
RADICAL MOD
RIDAZ: issues: 3,4,6,7
SPOKE n JUICE: issue: 1
STREET CUSTOMS: issues: '04-1,3 ; '07-2
STREETLOW: issues: 41,42,44,2009 CALENDER
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING: **compete**


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 23 2009, 02:56 PM~14273888
> *OVER 20+ YEARS OF MAGAZINES</span>
> 
> I want to put this out there and test the waters.  I'm open to selling the complete collection or trading for something of equal value.  Here is the list of what I got.
> ...


If you wanna sell that copy of LRB, let me know.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

******SOLD******

I just decided to sell my 1962 Schwinn American Deluxe. Let me know if anyone is interested. 
* I would also consider trades.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Also, here are more recent pictures of the '69:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

A bike in similar condition to the one I'm selling just sold on eBay for $660. Maybe I was asking for too little on here.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 15 2009, 08:17 PM~14487101
> *A bike in similar condition to the one I'm selling just sold on eBay for $660.  Maybe I was asking for too little on here.
> 
> 
> ...


try ebay... it will end up runnin bout 10% plus add another 4% for paypal. but u more than likely will get rid of it. Sweet bike! Good Luck

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 15 2009, 08:02 PM~14487592
> *try ebay... it will end up runnin bout 10% plus add another 4% for paypal. but u more than likely will get rid of it. Sweet bike! Good Luck
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That's why I've been avoiding eBay.  

But it's good to see original Schwinns going back up in value. A couple of weeks ago, I was noticing a down trend.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Selling another bike...if anyone is interested. It's a mid-70's Ross Apollo 3 Speed.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

good luck on all of the sales :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------

